# Pet Friendly Accommodation in Santander



## red2121sharon (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

We are taking the Ferry from Santander to Portsmouth in January and need a pet friendly hotel in Santander for around 5 days.

We are travelling with our Dog and Cat.

Can anybody be of any help please. 
I much prefer word of mouth to the internet!

Many Thanks
Sharon


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

In Santander city: 
Apartamentos Las Brisas en Santander acepta perros - Se Admiten Mascotas
hotelesensantander.com
Make sure to call first to make sure they still admit pets. This information came from a quick google search. 

I used to live in this neighborhood. I love it! You're right across the street from the beach and buses numbers 1 and 2 pass through about every 10 minutes to bring you into the center of the city. 

How big is the dog? If you look at Hoteles aceptan perros en Comunidad de Cantabria - Se Admiten Mascotas you'll see that there's other hotels in Santander that admit dogs under 5 kg. 

Good luck and have fun in Santander!! I love it, and think it's arguably one of the prettiest cities on the north coast - even prettier than San Sebastian and far cheaper.


----------



## red2121sharon (Dec 30, 2009)

Thankyou so much. I'm really looking forward to exploring the area.
We have a Collie, and she is about 23 kilos, so probably a little big for the other hotels.
But Ill def check out the link you sent.

Thanks for your help
Regards
Sharon


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

red2121sharon said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We are taking the Ferry from Santander to Portsmouth in January and need a pet friendly hotel in Santander for around 5 days.
> 
> ...


there are some links on the 'useful links' sticky to pet friendly hotels recommended by forum members


----------



## red2121sharon (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you (skips off to take a look)


----------

